# Sampletekk 4Knob Upright For HALion



## Simeon (Jul 15, 2021)

The 4knob Upright is Sampletekk’s follow up to their 4Knob PopD library.
With 88 presets to get you started, it is a nice versatile upright library, enjoy.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 15, 2021)

Only have HALion Sonic SE Free ( _for terrific SAMPLE Fuel libs_ ). Will this host 4 Knob Upright ? 

SampleTEKK does not show this in their product list. 🥲


----------



## Simeon (Jul 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Only have HALion Sonic SE Free ( _for terrific SAMPLE Fuel libs_ ). Will this host 4 Knob Upright ?
> 
> SampleTEKK does not show this in their product list. 🥲


This is being released through Steinberg and it does support the Free HALionSE player. Here is the link (also in the video description).









4Knob Upright: The Perfect Songwriter Piano


Tell your story with an amazing 80-year-old upright piano sampled by SampleTekk. 4Knob Upright is ideal for songwriter music, acoustic pop and blues.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 15, 2021)

Simeon said:


> This is being released through Steinberg and it does support the Free HALionSE player. Here is the link (also in the video description).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great early walkthrough BTW ! 🙏🏻


----------



## Aare Havanese (Sep 10, 2021)

this looked really nice so I purchased along with the earlier 4Knob Pop. But now I can't install it. I get an error, "Steinberg Library Manager privileged helper has wrong version (-1, -1)". So installed the latest and got the same error. Did some research and found I'm not the only person but no-one has published a resolution. And there is no way I can contact Steinberg support. Any ideas? Or have I just thrown a couple of hundred dollars away?


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2021)

Aare Havanese said:


> this looked really nice so I purchased along with the earlier 4Knob Pop. But now I can't install it. I get an error, "Steinberg Library Manager privileged helper has wrong version (-1, -1)". So installed the latest and got the same error. Did some research and found I'm not the only person but no-one has published a resolution. And there is no way I can contact Steinberg support. Any ideas? Or have I just thrown a couple of hundred dollars away?


Sorry to hear that. I feel your pain. I recently picked up the 4Knob Pop D during the recent sale and found the whole installation process a huge hassle. Finally somehow got it working but never again for me with Steinberg instruments.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 10, 2021)

Are the samples from a previouis Kontakt instrument (maybe Vertikal) or are they new recordings?


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Are the samples from a previouis Kontakt instrument (maybe Vertikal) or are they new recordings?


To my knowledge, they are different pianos – pretty sure the Sampletekk Vertikal is a small Yamaha upright.


----------



## Aare Havanese (Sep 10, 2021)

I've just had a reply from AskNet, looks like they are the customer facing portal for Steinberg. I was impressed with the speed and tone of their reply so here's hoping they will get something sorted.


----------



## mrfuzztone (Sep 25, 2021)

I just bought and installed the 4Knob Upright.
I also have the 4Knob Pop D version. I recall that I did have difficulty installing Halion SE and that first product. This time the install of 4Knob Upright finished without any problems on Windows 10. The process was fairly simple.
Glad I got it. The variety of sounds is real nice.
Simeon's demo is of course what got me to buy it.
Steinberg should pay Simeon for the great demos of both 4Knob pianos.
Anybody know what brand and model of piano the upright is?
That information seems to be missing from the Steinberg web site. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 25, 2021)

I think it is either Sampletekk’s Vertikal or their Rain Piano mk II samples. Just went and had a quick look but @SampleTekk hasn’t disclosed make and model of those uprights if I’m not mistaken? Anyone know? @newman @CGR @Simeon ?


----------



## CGR (Sep 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I think it is either Sampletekk’s Vertikal or their Rain Piano mk II samples. Just went and had a quick look but @SampleTekk hasn’t disclosed make and model of those uprights if I’m not mistaken? Anyone know? @newman @CGR @Simeon ?


I suspect it's the same upright piano sampled for the EZkeys Vintage upright – a 1930s Östlind & Almquist upright piano:


----------

